

Internet Explorer 8 launch fails to dent Firefox - tl
http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/03/20/ie8.launch.stats/

======
dmix
The people who use IE don't care about launches. They change when:

\- Windows Update downloads it for them

\- Coporate IT depts get enough validation that it will be a safe download

The early adopter crowd is for the most part using Firefox.

~~~
bep
I really think that as soon we see it in Windows Update, IE7 will leave room
for IE8. The people who is running IE6 won't care.

------
ryanvm
I would say Firefox better watch it's back. Chrome, IE8, and Safari 4 are now
all far more responsive browsers.

Savvy users may still avoid IE8 because of the mono-culture infection risk,
but I think the only thing keeping people off of Chrome is the lack of a plug-
in framework.

~~~
ROFISH
Agreed. With Chrome supporting it's multi-process security and Safari/WebKit
exploring the world of ACID3, HTML5, CSS3 and many other advanced "we'll do it
later" technologies, the only technical reason why Firefox is still relevant
is it's extensions.

(Of course there's more social reasons like Safari for Windows lagging, my
guess is that it's too "Mac-based" with the custom windowing and font-
aliasing.)

~~~
bep
The Firefox 4 beta uses Windows font aliasing. And tries to use the default
windows theme, with not so great results.

~~~
bep
I meant the Safari beta, d-oh

------
chaosmachine
Was anyone really expecting a big percentage change less than a week after IE8
launched?

------
aardvark
No surprise. Someone using Firefox is not going to switch back to IE, just
like someone who has a favorite text editor is not going to switch to the next
version of Microsoft Notepad.

------
zealog
How exciting to have yet ANOTHER version if IE to test against!

